# Anyone up for another meet? Central Florida



## forestexotics

Since I will not be working over the summer, I was wondering if anyone would be interested in having another meet at my place...If so, a show of hands and suggestions on which month would be best...June,July, or first week of August...


----------



## randommind

Sounds good to me! I do not have a preference on any particular month.


----------



## forestexotics

Well, so far you are the only person that has shown interest. Lets see if anyone els responds. I put this post up about 3 weeks ago I think. If you have anyone els nearby, let them know..


----------



## baita83

I would be very interested also no preference in month


----------



## c81kennedy

Depending on where it is id be interested


----------



## Reef_Haven

I would guess it's going to be in Melbourne.
Count me in please.
Kevin


----------



## Vinnner

Id be interested but work during the weeks so could only make a weekend event


----------



## forestexotics

It would deff. only be on the weekend. I need my hubby there to help out and he works weekdays...

How does mid June sound to everyone?

I live in Palm Bay actually. Thats about 15 minutes south of Melbourne...


----------



## Ross

Could we do it at the end of June? I think that would allow me to propagate larger portions of my plants for trades as well as make a trip to Tropiflora for their June 24-25th summer sale (which I could possibly pick up bromeliads and other plants for people if they give me a list of "wants").


----------



## eldalote2

I am definitely down for this meeting! And I will have things to bring both frog and non frog related.


----------



## forestexotics

Ok kool. So how does June 25th sound for everyone then?


----------



## eldalote2

Good for me.


----------



## eldalote2

I will be bringing:

A few Nabors line cobalt froglets
1.0.0 H. azureiventris
baby bearded dragons (parents yellow w/lavendar bars)
and possibly normal and spider ball pythons

I will be looking for:

3-4 standard leucomelas 
0.1.0 H. azureiventris
ball pythons (PM for exact needs)


----------



## Paul G

I might be able to go but I won't know until closer to the end of May.




eldalote2 said:


> I will be looking for:
> 
> 0.1.0 H. azureiventris


I don't know how long you want to wait but I might have an extra male late Fall '11.
Just have to see. They run female heavy from my understanding.

EDIT:
Frogs I will have:
F1 Powder Blue tincs, Cobalt tincs (unrelated parents), and Azureus tincs (Nabors unrelated)

Frogs I might have by then:
black bassleri, SI anthonyi froglets/pairs/adults, F1 Alanis tincs, Saul Yellowback tincs (unrelated parents), and F1 Golden Mantellas. (maybe some others)


----------



## eldalote2

Paul, try flipping that. I have two males and I don't need another! Ive always heard they are extremely male heavy so if you have extra females floating around I will take all of them!


----------



## Paul G

lol...sorry its late.
I will be on the lookout for extra females for you.



eldalote2 said:


> Paul, try flipping that. I have two males and I don't need another! Ive always heard they are extremely male heavy so if you have extra females floating around I will take all of them!


----------



## eldalote2

Paul G said:


> lol...sorry its late.
> I will be on the lookout for extra females for you.


Thanks! I really appreciate it!


----------



## RarePlantBroker

As my schedule reads right now, I'll be there. I will have plants available, and possibly some frogs...


----------



## stevenhman

Arg, 11 hours away!

I would come if I could!


----------



## JimO

Sorry, I haven't been online a lot lately. The 25th sounds great. I'll be there with my youngest son and possibly my wife. I should have some variabilis froglets ready to go by then if there is any interest (INIBICO - nominant).


----------



## JimO

Sara - do you have any bakhuis froglets or tads that you'd be willing to sell? I've really been wanting to get a small group.


----------



## flapjax3000

I will do my best to make it, just depends on if I can get off from work. I will make sure to bring some frogs if I do.


----------



## markpulawski

I will try and be there this time, as much as i travel for my job doing it for pleasure sometimes is impossible. By the way there is a friend of mine here in Florida with a 2.1 Eldorado's proven and a female Cauchero, all very reasonable priced, I believe he has a couple 12 x12 x 18 Exo's for sale as well. Let me know if anybody is interested and I iwll put you in touch with him.


----------



## forestexotics

Steven, fill a car load and make it a road trip! 11 hrs isnt that bad. I drove fom Fl to alaska a few years back. That took 2 weeks, so 11 hrs....you can do it...


----------



## Chris155hp

I try to go depending on classes. Im looking for azureus, citros, Male Luecs Male Cobalts and Male highland bronze


----------



## stevenhman

Good idea on the carpooling! 

Anyone from the Nashville area want to go? I doubt my wife and daughter would want to come so I would have room in the car. If anyone likes this idea, feel free to PM me!


----------



## eldalote2

I will also have bean beetles and springtails coming with me! 

Would anyone be interested in pre mixed clay for backgrounds? PM me if interested.


----------



## forestexotics

I wouldnt mind getting a bean beetle culture...


----------



## Reef_Haven

I would like a bean culture as well; and flour beetles if anyone has them.


----------



## forestexotics

Jim, I do not have any bakhuis to part with. Thers actually not a whole lot of breeding going on my frog room as of now...Hopefully by then I may have some tads...But I cannot gaurantee anything..


----------



## james67

ok i finally found this post! count me in. 

i'll bring MCs

dom: can you bring the escudo?

james


----------



## forestexotics

James...I sent you a the first personal invite about 3 weeks ago, along wih a question about the auratus you brought me.. Did you miss it?

am I missing something? What is MC? I bet thats a retarded question......


----------



## poison beauties

Likely means ManCreek's. 

Michael


----------



## james67

MC = man creek 

sorry i forgot to respond. the auratus are "blue and bronze" from bill schwinn

james


----------



## RecycledAgain

Am I the only person that works on Saturdays?

Dan


----------



## eldalote2

I got the requests for bean beetles. I am racking my brain for anything else I can bring from North Florida... 

There is a "stump seller" close to town. If anyone has any requests for cypress knees or any kind of drift wood please let me know.

I can also bring gliders.

Also if anyone has baby crested geckos please bring them.


----------



## baita83

anything specific in cresteds you are looking for?


----------



## flapjax3000

Now I feel like I should know this. Whats a glider?


----------



## Reef_Haven

I would think he is refering to Turkish Gliders? Size between Melano and Hydei, also a more active fly.
I would be interested in any larger feeders appropriate for Terribs, if anyone has a recommendation. Waxworms maybe???


----------



## forestexotics

Thanks james...I wasnt sure. 

mancreeks...duh!


----------



## eldalote2

baita83 said:


> anything specific in cresteds you are looking for?



Nothing too pricey. Just looking to get some younger animals to start a small breeding project. 


Gliders are Turkish Gliders and they are still a melanogaster if I read correctly. Larger, more active, fun to watch your frogs eat!


----------



## flapjax3000

Fun, I have always been interested in the Turkish Gliders, just never had the chance to get them.


----------



## markpulawski

I was once in a Hookah Bar and there were several Turkish Gliders at the table next to me, I would say yes they are very active....at least they were that night.


----------



## Paul G

I love them. They produce about double the flies that wingless do.
Not so great for froglets though.

Lee, got any tricolors available?



flapjax3000 said:


> Fun, I have always been interested in the Turkish Gliders, just never had the chance to get them.


----------



## Reef_Haven

I can bring a stereo microscope, if anyone was interested in looking at crap.


----------



## baita83

eldalote2 said:


> Nothing too pricey. Just looking to get some younger animals to start a small breeding project.


I should have some dalmations I can bring but I will let you know as time gets closer


----------



## flapjax3000

I have three very healthy unsexed sub-adults at the moment. I have promised someone a male awhile back, so by the meeting I may only have two available.


----------



## Chris155hp

could anyone bring a calling male cobalt as i am in the need of one?


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Reef_Haven said:


> I can bring a stereo microscope, if anyone was interested in looking at crap.


We can even do some "on site fecals" too! 

If you bring the scope, I can bring my veterinary guide to Amphibian medicine--which has some nice illustrations of all the nasty critters....

Oh, and I have a male crested gecko (olive and gold harlequin w/dalmation spots). I'd be interested in "studding him out"--or may consider parting with him....But, he thinks he's a salt water crocodile....


----------



## randommind

If anyone is interested, I have a probable (hopefully proven by the meeting) pair of Banded Intermedius that I would like to trade for some Pumilio.


----------



## eldalote2

baita83 said:


> I should have some dalmations I can bring but I will let you know as time gets closer


Yea, please let me know. I will try to remember to contact you as well.



flapjax3000 said:


> I have three very healthy unsexed sub-adults at the moment. I have promised someone a male awhile back, so by the meeting I may only have two available.





RarePlantBroker said:


> Oh, and I have a male crested gecko (olive and gold harlequin w/dalmation spots). I'd be interested in "studding him out"--or may consider parting with him....But, he thinks he's a salt water crocodile....




Thanks for all the offers. I am looking for some hatchling to juvenile cresteds. The b/f is wanting some younger individuals to start a small breeding group. He isn't really involved with the frogs but I thought I would see if anyone had cresteds to offer.


----------



## forestexotics

Anyone like to bring me a glider culture? I would love to try em out. I have regular melanos to work with. I guess I should make some springtail cultures again for anyone interested...


----------



## eldalote2

I will definitely be bringing the gliders and bean beetles as well as leaf litter. 

Also, any interest in me making a big bag of ABG mix and bringing it?


----------



## markpulawski

james67 said:


> ok i finally found this post! count me in.
> 
> i'll bring MCs
> 
> dom: can you bring the escudo?
> 
> james


James I may 1 or 2 from the other bloodline, they are about to come out of the water now and if they are like the last this pair produced they will be really nice red ones.


----------



## JimO

I'm pretty sure the two subadults I got from Lee are male, so I might have an extra male to trade for a female, if you have one. One of them called whe I first put them in the viv, so I know at least one is a male. Since then, they've gotten shy and nobody is calling. I had a trio of Cristobals that I bought as a 1.2. I had a calling male, but they were always hiding. I removed the calling male and one of the "females" started calling. I plan to try the same with the Mancreeks. So, by the meet, I should be able to confirm the gender of the frog. 

Someone told me that they sexed pumilios by putting two together and if they fought, they knew they were both males. This probably isn't much better than guessing unless you do get two to fight. I bet there are a lot more submissive males than people realize. I hope the third Cristobal isn't a male, but it's possible because I've had them since September and have seen no eggs, no mating behavior and the 3rd one hides as much as before.

Wouldn't that be something - buy a supposed sexed trio and end up with three males.


james67 said:


> ok i finally found this post! count me in.
> 
> i'll bring MCs
> 
> dom: can you bring the escudo?
> 
> james


----------



## JimO

Mark,

As I indicated to James, I'm pretty sure I have a 2.1 trio and would like a 1.2 trio as opposed to a pair. I got the female from James and two subadults from Lee, so I'd like a female from another bloodline. My extra male is up for trade. If you have a spare female or froglet, I'd be interested.


Jim


markpulawski said:


> James I may 1 or 2 from the other bloodline, they are about to come out of the water now and if they are like the last this pair produced they will be really nice red ones.


----------



## flapjax3000

Jim, I think James and Mark are talking about Escudo's. I know James has some more juvi Man Creek though, but nothing proven.


----------



## markpulawski

Yes I was talking about Escudo's. Jim who did you get the "sexed" trio of Cristobols from?


----------



## baita83

I would love to get some escudos.....any interest in cb golden mantellas they will be about 6-7 months ootw by then


----------



## baita83

I will also have an extra male bastimentos about 10 months old and started calling today, for trade if anyone is interested I posted a pic to increase interest


----------



## eldalote2

How much for the Basti? I have to get my "want" and "can afford" list in order.


----------



## baita83

at this point I would rather trade for another pumilio or partial trade for a pair but open to offers would rather trade over cash


----------



## eldalote2

Thats fine. Really nice frog!


----------



## Ross

I'd like to pick up the following feeders:

Turkish glider melanogaster
Tomocerus sp.
Pink tropicals (Sinella sp.)
Folsomia candida

I may be looking to get at least 2 Varadero imitator. If anyone is going to have some available, please send me a PM.


----------



## eldalote2

Does anyone have any isopod cultures they could bring? 

I like the bugs. So if anyone has any different variety of feeder I will buy it. I don't need full blown cultures, just small starter cultures.

I have tropical springs, bean beetles, and don't need any flies.


----------



## baita83

just wanted to let everyone know that the male basti has a home


----------



## JimO

I might have enough dwarf white isos by then to bring you a starter culture. I also have giant orange isos, but not nearly as many. If I can pull a dozen or so by then, I'll bring them as well.


eldalote2 said:


> Does anyone have any isopod cultures they could bring?
> 
> I like the bugs. So if anyone has any different variety of feeder I will buy it. I don't need full blown cultures, just small starter cultures.
> 
> I have tropical springs, bean beetles, and don't need any flies.


----------



## flapjax3000

Looks like I will have some frogs available for this event. I am also going to frogday so I might take some of these with me. Just wanted to give the local folks first shot at them.

1.1 Drago Colon
1.1 Cauchero
1.2 Rio Guaramo
0.0.3 Highland Tricolor sub adults
1.1.3 Banded Leucs
1.1 Tarapoto Imi

Various Cauchero and Solarte juvis

Only trades I would be interested in would be for quinqs, proven female solarte and couple of proven female vanzolini.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Lee, what line are your Tarapotos?


----------



## flapjax3000

RarePlantBroker said:


> Lee, what line are your Tarapotos?


Tor Linbo line.


----------



## eldalote2

JimO said:


> I might have enough dwarf white isos by then to bring you a starter culture. I also have giant orange isos, but not nearly as many. If I can pull a dozen or so by then, I'll bring them as well.



Thanks Jim, I appreciate it!


----------



## flapjax3000

I also will have some extra tanks available to sell at the meet. Some are completely unused. I have 20 gallons, some already converted to front opening verts and some empty. Plus I may have a couple of 15 gallon talls as well.


----------



## flapjax3000

I forgot to put prices.

10 bucks for the 15 gallon (includes lid and vents)
20 bucks for the 20 gallon (most are empty but for the ones that are already verts, then there is no extra charge)

Open to plant and feeder trades as well.


----------



## forestexotics

can I get a shw of hands via pm of who is deff. coming? This way i can start a list and get an idea of what food choice would be best/easiest to make for this meet. Thanks everyone in advance..


----------



## JimO

Can you put me down for two 20-gal verts?


flapjax3000 said:


> I forgot to put prices.
> 
> 10 bucks for the 15 gallon (includes lid and vents)
> 20 bucks for the 20 gallon (most are empty but for the ones that are already verts, then there is no extra charge)
> 
> Open to plant and feeder trades as well.


----------



## Reef_Haven

Put me down for the 15 gals.

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## flapjax3000

Sounds good, Jim I have only two available so they are yours. 

Reef Haven I will have two for sure, possibly three fifteens. All are yours.

I still have two completely new empty 20 gallons available, if anyone is interested let me know. I went a little crazy last time I was at PETCO on the tank sale. I bought more than I needed.


----------



## Paul G

Hey Lee,

Are they 20L or 20H and how much were you looking at getting?
Looking for a price on the Highland tricolors and Banded leucs as well. (PM if you want)


Possibly looking for a female Man Creek if anybody has one. Maybe a female Citronella as well.
Also, any thumbnails, Auratus pairs, sub-adult to adult Yellow terribilis, Adelphobates Sp., or any Ameerega Sp.


----------



## randommind

flapjax3000 said:


> I still have two completely new empty 20 gallons available, if anyone is interested let me know.


If you still have one available, put me down for it.


----------



## flapjax3000

Sounds good random. I have you marked down for one.


----------



## markpulawski

Lee put me down for a sweet 60 gallon or so custom viv, turn that 125 into a frog habitat yet? We need some pics man! Also I don't want to take any wind from Al's sails but if anyone needs anything from Tropiflora I could pick it up that week and bring it with. I would suggest checking out their web site, you can order and pay for stuff then I can bring it over. I found a couple odd broms this week by doing that and then went and eyeballed them, 3 or 4 I passed on and then I found 2 I wanted to try out, you can see them in a thread I put up in the plant forum here.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Mark, I don't mind at all--in fact I may have you pick up a couple of plants for me....


----------



## markpulawski

be happy to..


----------



## eldalote2

I will also be looking for 5 or so water holding, colorful, easy, fits in 29 gallons bromiliads. Nothing too expensive. I will really appreciate anything brought.


----------



## Chris155hp

eldalote2 said:


> I will also be looking for 5 or so water holding, colorful, easy, fits in 29 gallons bromiliads. Nothing too expensive. I will really appreciate anything brought.


i have a couple but idk in im going yet. you could always swing by and see them for yourself


----------



## JimO

Mark,

I have several broms that interest me. A couple are a little pricey and I really don't need potted plants. Do you know if they sell pups for less money? If I order them, I'll let you know. I'd be happy to give you a big bag of oak leaf litter for your trouble.

Thanks,

Jim


markpulawski said:


> Lee put me down for a sweet 60 gallon or so custom viv, turn that 125 into a frog habitat yet? We need some pics man! Also I don't want to take any wind from Al's sails but if anyone needs anything from Tropiflora I could pick it up that week and bring it with. I would suggest checking out their web site, you can order and pay for stuff then I can bring it over. I found a couple odd broms this week by doing that and then went and eyeballed them, 3 or 4 I passed on and then I found 2 I wanted to try out, you can see them in a thread I put up in the plant forum here.


----------



## JimO

Al,

Are you familiar with any of these hybrids? I don't want them to get too large and want them to hold enough water for pumilos.

Tropiflora Online Shopping - A premier supplier of Bromeliads, Succulents, Orchids and other rare and exotic tropical plants from around the world

Tropiflora Online Shopping - A premier supplier of Bromeliads, Succulents, Orchids and other rare and exotic tropical plants from around the world

Tropiflora Online Shopping - A premier supplier of Bromeliads, Succulents, Orchids and other rare and exotic tropical plants from around the world

Tropiflora Online Shopping - A premier supplier of Bromeliads, Succulents, Orchids and other rare and exotic tropical plants from around the world

Ideally, I'd like a pup from each, especially the first one ($31 is a little rich for me for one brom).

Thanks,

Jim



RarePlantBroker said:


> Mark, I don't mind at all--in fact I may have you pick up a couple of plants for me....


----------



## eldalote2

After looking at those beautiful broms Jim posted, I have decided to clarify that I am looking for broms or pups in the $10 max and under range. Those are beautiful! But I couldn't bring myself to spending that much.

Thanks! Angela


----------



## james67

jim: thats gonna be a pretty large brom. (the $31 one) and you could be sure that it wouldnt continue to look like that in a viv, but rather would undoubtedly look just like any other variegated brom.


james


----------



## markpulawski

Many times pups are cheaper but it depends on qty they have in stock and demand, a lot of them will be $10/head then the next time I visit they are $20 or so for a pot with 6-7 heads. I would call and talk to them, they have a couple of good brom guys, if you can get one on the phone many times they will tell you what  they have a lot of and what they don't. If you can send me a list I can go over and ask them about them and call you with the breakdown. I can probably even drop them as I will be heading to Jax before the meet.


----------



## JimO

Thanks James. That's the kind of info I need. Sometimes they don't indicate how large they can get.


james67 said:


> jim: thats gonna be a pretty large brom. (the $31 one) and you could be sure that it wouldnt continue to look like that in a viv, but rather would undoubtedly look just like any other variegated brom.
> 
> 
> james


----------



## JimO

I'll give them a call. thanks.


markpulawski said:


> Many times pups are cheaper but it depends on qty they have in stock and demand, a lot of them will be $10/head then the next time I visit they are $20 or so for a pot with 6-7 heads. I would call and talk to them, they have a couple of good brom guys, if you can get one on the phone many times they will tell you what they have a lot of and what they don't. If you can send me a list I can go over and ask them about them and call you with the breakdown. I can probably even drop them as I will be heading to Jax before the meet.


----------



## flapjax3000

markpulawski said:


> Lee put me down for a sweet 60 gallon or so custom viv, turn that 125 into a frog habitat yet? We need some pics man!


I am starting on the 125 tomorrow. I have to order a new fan speed controller, and I am going to split it so each species is getting just 62.5 gallons. James wants me to post it as an oophaga tank build thread, but I am usually pretty lazy when it comes to documenting my builds.

I will build you a 60 if you want, but do have have a place to put it?


----------



## markpulawski

Thanks Lee but there is no way I am standing in the way of progress on the Oophaga tank ....oophagists of the world unite...


----------



## markpulawski

Lee I hope you can show us a start...hey Sara you might want to offer up that cat, I am sure there are some real cat lovers in the group.


----------



## forestexotics

tru Mark. If anyone is interested...I have a female young cat for free. She is about 7 months or so, but totally still a kitten. She is not spayed and no shots. She has always been an inside cat and I really dont feel a need to do all those shots for no real good reason. Anyhow, she is very sweet. My two yr old can pick her up by her tail and hang her upside down...and she could really care less. Very affectionate, but i dont really have the time to give her that she deserves...It would really help me out if anyone could give her a nice loving home and some attention..I can get pics if anyone shows interest. Also, I forgot to mention she is completeley black and her name is Lola..


----------



## travisc

Will the *last *shuttle launch the following Tuesday 6/28 cause problems during this time? I've heard bad horror stories of massive congestion and a friend who lives in Melbourne said that even several days before a launch travelling is a nightmare. I don't know if it affects that area further south or not. Reports of 3/4 million people showing up just this weekend alone. Maybe the bad congestion is just on launch day?


----------



## RarePlantBroker

travisc said:


> Will the *last *shuttle launch the following Tuesday 6/28 cause problems during this time? I've heard bad horror stories of massive congestion and a friend who lives in Melbourne said that even several days before a launch travelling is a nightmare. I don't know if it affects that area further south or not. Reports of 3/4 million people showing up just this weekend alone. Maybe the bad congestion is just on launch day?


The major traffic congestion in Brevard county is on launch days (to a local the "sudden influx" can be a bit of a headache--but not impassible). You can't get anywhere quickly within about 20 miles of the space center (in any direction), but that's only about an hour before and about 3-4 hours after a launch. Now, that being said, with this allegedly being the last shuttle mission (at least until a probable change in the white house next year....) there may be significantly more folks in the area. Getting a hotel room in Titusville, Cocoa, Merritt Island or Melbourne Beach areas will be impossible.... And, I wouldn't count on the launch going up on 6/28--especially with the current launch's delays and the publicity surrounding the final launch.


----------



## JimO

The June launch, although scheduled, has not been funded, so it is very unlikely that it will happen. My brother-in-law works at the space center and has been told that this upcoming launch of the Endeavor will be the last.


----------



## Reef_Haven

*Frogs available?*

I have 6 more vivs growing in I would like to get frogs for.
I'll be going to Orlando Repticon May 21, but would also like to know what may be available at this meet.
Please PM me with any frogs you will have available with prices.
I also need a male Azureus, male P Green/Bronze Auratus, male Turquois/Black Auratus.
If anyone wants me to look for anything at Repticon for them, let me know.
Kevin


----------



## james67

i will for sure have a single unsexed 4-5 month old man creek that i'll sell for $85 there is another much younger froglet (1month) as well but only for experienced pum keepers.

james


----------



## markpulawski

Dom and I should have 2 unrelated F1 Escudos, not sure on the price yet but they will be a Florida Special!


----------



## flapjax3000

Reef Haven,

I have the following available for sale,

1.1 Cauchero 300
1.1 Drago Colon 400
0.0.3 Highland Tricolor 75 each
Proven group of 5 banded leucs 300

All are guaranteed to be delivered alive and healthy. For the Caucero and Leucs I can thrown in a planted tank as well at no extra cost. I have not posted any of these for sale yet in the classifieds, but I will put up an ad soon for frogday in NY.


----------



## eldalote2

I will have 

0.0.6 Cobalts- Nabors 
1.0.0 Azureiventris

Bean Beetles
Turkish Gliders
Oak Leaf Litter

No one has been interested in the bearded dragons so I am not bringing them unless someone asks. 

I am still looking for 

0.1.0 azureiventris
baby crested geckos


----------



## dom

james67 said:


> ok i finally found this post! count me in.
> 
> i'll bring MCs
> 
> dom: can you bring the escudo?
> 
> james



as james would say... finaly found this post! 

Count me and a friend of mine to attend the meeting. 

I have 3 CB Lygodactylus williamsi that i hatched ( one 3 month and two 2 months old) if any one is interested, I know i talked to some people in the past about them, if you would send me a PM i would appreciate that. Not sure on pricing yet. I will have to get back to you on that.


----------



## forestexotics

If anyone has any interest....

there is a trio of yellow terribilis available for $180
and a trio of blue jeans for $500

pm me if you are interested and I will get you the info or even pick them up for you so they are here for you at the meet. The seller probably cant make it and is getting out of darts...

BTW...who's excited? 
I think the turn out will be better then my first meet hosting..

also, if anyone wants to bring their kids beside al and jim...you are more then welcome. I have video games and kids of my own to help entertain...


----------



## eldalote2

I am very excited! Gotta get down to sorting leaf litter!


----------



## Reef_Haven

How old are the Terribs?


----------



## JimO

I can hardly wait. I'm very excited.


----------



## markpulawski

....I just peed my pants..


----------



## Reef_Haven

*Re: I just peed my pants*

You should have a good warm feeling right now, then.


----------



## JimO

Mark - Aren't you a bit young for Depends?


markpulawski said:


> ....I just peed my pants..


----------



## Knowledge

Wat up Sara! Hope this goes as well as last time! (for me dat is) Wat up too all who was there! Just for motivation for those who weren't there... It was fun. The people,food,drinks n especially da frogs!!!!

I got my Imi tarapotos there from Lee( tor linbo line) 1.1.0. no doubt, both still doing great! (thanx again Lee! though again I apologize for late pay on them so ashamed.)

Anyways I will try to and very much wantin to go again for real but times r ruff man! Crossin fingers n hope too see all n others again, sounds like its goin to be a blast!! Deuces!


----------



## RecycledAgain

Interesting.. I love the enthusiasm but that post was like checking up on my son's face book page.. I feel like I need a decoder ring..It gives me a head ache everytime . My son tells me it's because I'm old.. Decoder ring..lol My son may just be right.

Dan


----------



## forestexotics

whats up homie G? I hope you do make it. When the time gets closer, please let me know personally via pm wether you can or cant go. A head count is a must. Im not doing burgers or dogs this time...Dueces back at ya!


----------



## JimO

I know the feeling. 

I won the AAAfrogs photo contest , but since votes were cast by making comments on the photo at their Facebook page, I didn't even know how to access it since I'm not Facebook literate. I only asked younger folks I know to vote for me because most of my 50+ yo friends don't do Facebook.


RecycledAgain said:


> Interesting.. I love the enthusiasm but that post was like checking up on my son's face book page.. I feel like I need a decoder ring..It gives me a head ache everytime . My son tells me it's because I'm old.. Decoder ring..lol My son may just be right.
> 
> Dan


----------



## james67

what is the actual date of the meet?

james


----------



## randommind

I believe the date, unless it has changed, was June 25th.

Also, is there is anyone in the Jacksonville/St. Augustine area interested in carpooling?


----------



## baita83

list of frogs I can bring if there is interest:

0.0.15 golden mantellas 4 month ootw
1.0 pumilio basti orange f1 from SNDF 09 line

I may have some crested geckos to bring as well 

I am looking for a female pumilio cristobal


----------



## eldalote2

baita83 said:


> list of frogs I can bring if there is interest:
> 
> 0.0.15 golden mantellas 4 month ootw
> 1.0 pumilio basti orange f1 from SNDF 09 line
> 
> I may have some crested geckos to bring as well
> 
> I am looking for a female pumilio cristobal


I am still interested in the cresteds.


Anyone interested in baby bearded dragons? They are super cute and great for a late Fathers Day present!


----------



## markpulawski

Dem dat ain't gunna shiznit in da ishkabibble....cuz


----------



## forestexotics

WORD to my homies!


----------



## Paul G

markpulawski said:


> Dem dat ain't gunna shiznit in da ishkabibble....cuz


Sound like I might need to bring my glock to the meetin' yo.


----------



## forestexotics

fashizzle my whizzle!


----------



## RarePlantBroker

I'm beginning to think I'm too old or too, shall we say of "nordic descent" for this group...


----------



## james67

so its saturday the 25 correct? i need to know so myself and my gf can take off work.

james


----------



## flapjax3000

markpulawski said:


> Dem dat ain't gunna shiznit in da ishkabibble....cuz


Damn... I didnt realize you drank that much at my bar the other night!


----------



## forestexotics

Al, thats not an excuse! Im straight up swede! You just got to add izzle to things and the "HIP" just comes with it. underizzle? 

James, the meet is set for June 25th starting at 1pm. I made it earlier this year so that people dont feel rushed at all to leave. Everyone can kind of trickle in and I made it a Saturday so that if need be the pull out couch could be used. Im thinking of making jello shots this year if anyone is up for that. Those of you that have a lot of hrs to make it back home, can probably crash at my place, no biggy. Just let me know while your here.

so give me a hand count if you do jello shots? ~

I may even have a shot mix that Im bringing home from sweden. If theres interest Ill bring back more then usual. Its called turkish pepper. Its straight up black licorice. European licorice though, not that panzy american black twizzler licorice... 

Anyone up for a taste?


----------



## flapjax3000

forestexotics said:


> I may even have a shot mix that Im bringing home from sweden. If theres interest Ill bring back more then usual. Its called turkish pepper. Its straight up black licorice. European licorice though, not that panzy american black twizzler licorice...
> Anyone up for a taste?


Is it even more licorice than Black Romanov? If so then I may be a little intimidated.


----------



## flapjax3000

RarePlantBroker said:


> I'm beginning to think I'm too old or too, shall we say of "nordic descent" for this group...


Al, we all know you want to bring your glock too. Just don't fire it sideways like Mark does.


----------



## JimO

Don't let him fool ya Lee, I bet Al sports a pair of Glock 40s and fires them upside-down - pinky style.











flapjax3000 said:


> Al, we all know you want to bring your glock too. Just don't fire it sideways like Mark does.


----------



## JimO

Is it anything like Ouzo 12?


forestexotics said:


> I may even have a shot mix that Im bringing home from sweden. If theres interest Ill bring back more then usual. Its called turkish pepper. Its straight up black licorice. European licorice though, not that panzy american black twizzler licorice...
> 
> Anyone up for a taste?


----------



## james67

i bet Al has dual Glock 18s with 'hate-sticks'. probably filled with some KTW rounds

james


----------



## JimO

james67 said:


> i bet Al has dual Glock 18s with 'hate-sticks'. probably filled with some KTW rounds
> 
> james


The local gun shop just got a "grizzly bear defense pistol" - a .454 casull. It's a huge revolver described as a .44 Mag on steroids. There'd be no gangsta style shooting with that hand cannon - it's definitely a two-handed model. But I digress. Mark was kind enough to bring some potted broms up to me from Tropifloria. I have two with about a dozen heads, which is more than I can use. They are Neo "Tiger Cub" and "Mo Pepper Please". I'd be happy to bring the pots and offer a few pups from each to those who want them. 

Let me know if anyone is interested. I'll only bring them if someone wants a pup or two. No charge. Just a few "ooohs" and "aaaahs" will do.

Here are photos from Tropiflora and they as good or better than the photos.

Tiger Cub









Mo Peppa Please


----------



## RarePlantBroker

I don't carry a Glock, the wife does....

I prefer my H&K USP's...far more accurate.


----------



## james67

nice! that'll be my next firearm purchase al. the .40 new sub compact usp with a suppressor. unfortunately i'll have to get the irons removed and replaced with taller ones since all suppressors currently made for that system block the sight picture and therefore are only good at about 10 ft.

sexy a hell though;










james


----------



## randommind

One things for certian....no frogs will go "missing" from any of our meets.


----------



## purpletang33

Hi everybody! I'm new to this forum and to keeping dart frogs. I'll be setting up my first viv soon, and am looking forward to when I can get some frogs! Went to Repticon this weekend and got some great advice and supplies. I'd like to join this meetup since I live in Orlando, if you don't mind a newbie joining the party. By that time I should be all set up and ready for frogs.


----------



## baita83

Im starting to worry about this meeting should I go purchase a weapon for my own protection. I mixture of frogs alcohol and firearm should be interesting


----------



## Paul G

Where you one of the people I talked with? I was at My Jungle Herps table on Sat.
Sorry....Sat. was a long day of talking frogs with people and I don't remember everybody.



purpletang33 said:


> Hi everybody! I'm new to this forum and to keeping dart frogs. I'll be setting up my first viv soon, and am looking forward to when I can get some frogs! Went to Repticon this weekend and got some great advice and supplies. I'd like to join this meetup since I live in Orlando, if you don't mind a newbie joining the party. By that time I should be all set up and ready for frogs.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

baita83 said:


> Im starting to worry about this meeting should I go purchase a weapon for my own protection. I mixture of frogs alcohol and firearm should be interesting


No need to worry, Sara's bringing in some off-duty TSA agents to screen everyone before the meeting!


----------



## purpletang33

I talked to Jeremy at My Jungle Herps table Sunday early afternoon. I was wearing a green shirt and purchased a springtails culture and 2 bromeliads.


----------



## flapjax3000

baita83 said:


> Im starting to worry about this meeting should I go purchase a weapon for my own protection. I mixture of frogs alcohol and firearm should be interesting


There is nothing to worry about, we usually don't shoot much at each other. We just fire off of few rounds into the air when we get a little drunk and excited.


----------



## markpulawski

....I will bring my glockenspeil....it is a 50 caliber.


----------



## JimO

markpulawski said:


> ....I will bring my glockenspeil....it is a 50 caliber.


You're bringing a German percussion instrument?









A glockenspiel (German pronunciation: [ˈɡlɔkənˌʃpiːl]) is a percussion instrument composed of a set of tuned keys arranged in the fashion of the keyboard of a piano. In this way, it is similar to the xylophone; however, the xylophone's bars are made of wood, while the glockenspiel's are metal plates or tubes, thus making it a metallophone. The glockenspiel, moreover, is usually smaller and higher in pitch.

Glockenspiel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## markpulawski

Si'....it's bad ass too, nobody messes with a 50 cal glock.....lot you didn't know about me ain't there Jim!!!


----------



## Paul G

The glockenspiel is nothing to take lightly....just ask Fred Schneider of The B'52s.


----------



## Paul G

purpletang33 said:


> I talked to Jeremy at My Jungle Herps table Sunday early afternoon. I was wearing a green shirt and purchased a springtails culture and 2 bromeliads.


Ahh ok. I wasn't there Sunday. Only person I could remember was the pillhead woman that kept asking Jeremy and I the same questions and hitting on Jeremy and the guy that I explained to why you shouldn't mix tinc morphs and that crossed morphs will not be marketable in the hobby to which I got the response..."Well, I guess I can do whatever the hell I want in my own home can't I!?"


----------



## JimO

You just never know about these crazy people who like to collect tiny colorful frogs. 

That .50 cal round makes a .45 ACP look like a .32. I have a Marlin .44 Mag lever action with an octagonal barrel and iron sites only that is dead on at 100 yards. But, it's a little bulky as a carry weapon. For that, I prefer my springfield 9mm XDM. It's the best semi-auto pistol I've ever fired.


markpulawski said:


> Si'....it's bad ass too, nobody messes with a 50 cal glock.....lot you didn't know about me ain't there Jim!!!


----------



## markpulawski

Yes but you can fire it and and play Sweet Home Alabama on it afterward?


----------



## james67

ok so i dont know if there are any of you who can do this, but im setting up a turtle enclosure for a co-worker, who wants a group of small turtles. now because of this ive suggested he get common musk (stinkpot) turtles. lets just say theyre hard to find in my area. if someone could bring 4 or so to the meet (if you know where to get some) i'd appreciate it, and obviously we can discuss payment etc. 

i know its a long shot but thanks
james


----------



## itsott

Would yall take in a few poor alabamians who have no meets to go to lol. I may try and make this my first frog meeting ever.


----------



## JimO

My Grandmother was from Alabama, so we're probably related. You are very welcome to come.


itsott said:


> Would yall take in a few poor alabamians who have no meets to go to lol. I may try and make this my first frog meeting ever.


----------



## JimO

James,

I can put my son on it. They're pretty common around here and he has a talent for finding animals. I don't know if we can find four, but possibly one or two. No payment necessary.

Jim


james67 said:


> ok so i dont know if there are any of you who can do this, but im setting up a turtle enclosure for a co-worker, who wants a group of small turtles. now because of this ive suggested he get common musk (stinkpot) turtles. lets just say theyre hard to find in my area. if someone could bring 4 or so to the meet (if you know where to get some) i'd appreciate it, and obviously we can discuss payment etc.
> 
> i know its a long shot but thanks
> james


----------



## purpletang33

Paul G said:


> Ahh ok. I wasn't there Sunday. Only person I could remember was the pillhead woman that kept asking Jeremy and I the same questions and hitting on Jeremy and the guy that I explained to why you shouldn't mix tinc morphs and that crossed morphs will not be marketable in the hobby to which I got the response..."Well, I guess I can do whatever the hell I want in my own home can't I!?"


Glad to say that she wasn't me! Sure she can do whatever the hell she wants in her own home, and maybe that's where she needs to stay! Lol. I on the other hand, will be respectful to both the frogs and people in this hobby.


----------



## flapjax3000

There is a reasonable chance that I may not make the meet due to a possible new job. For those that have purchased frogs and tanks from me, do not worry. James will be able to deliver them to you if I cannot make it.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

I've been pretty dead on here lately, but so far I am planning on coming. I''m cutting back my collection, and I've got some frogs I've been meaning to put up for sale in the classified section, but figured I'd post something here first in case anyone is interested. 

So far I'm looking at trying to sell:
2.2 mancreeks
1.0.2 basti
1.0 powder blue
2.1 azureus
1.0.1 leucs (possibly a pair)
and probable male bakius 

I'll post some pics and prices later if anyone is interested.


----------



## Reef_Haven

Sean,
PM sent about Azureus, Bakhuis, and Leucs.


----------



## markpulawski

Sean any chance I can get a pic of the calling male Basti, and would you separate?


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

Okay here goes... sorry pictures are kinda crappy and colors are a little washed out in a few pics, lots of glare from lights on other tanks. 

All Basti are f1, parents from 2009 imports $70 each
Basti #1 (male)









Basti #2 (unknown sex)









Basti #3 (unknown sex)









Breeding Azureus trio 2.1 (proven) $250
the two males have the finer spots

















the two males









tad about to hatch out









proven Mancreeks- $225 per pair
smaller male









larger male









the two females









male powder blue w/tank $120

























probable male bakius

























probable pair leucs (one is def male)


----------



## Paul G

Does any of Seans' unknown sex bastis look female to anyone?
If so I would probably buy one. Also, like I said Sean if you decide to split up the Man Creeks I'm looking for a female.


----------



## stevenhman

I'd still like to come but, only if I can find a carpool buddy. If anyone in the KY/TN/GA area wants to carpool - feel free to PM me. We could chat a little bit over the phone to make sure we don't drive each other too crazy over how ever many hours we'd be stuck together. Someone to split gas with always helps!


----------



## travisc

Just wanted to introduce myself and say that I am planning to be there on June 25th to meet you all. I've been researching darts for the last few years and over the past three months I have acquired 0.0.2 leucs and 0.0.3 tincs. This forum has been the best tool I could ever imagine in regards to husbandry, feeding, and vivarium building. I have sold and purchased a few things [plants, dry goods] with some of you attending and I look forward to meeting you and putting the faces to the screen names!

Travis,
Gainesville, FL


----------



## flapjax3000

If anyone one needs some extra mason jars for FF culturing let me know. I have about 3-4 extra cases. They go to whoever contacts me first for no charge.


----------



## flapjax3000

travisc said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself and say that I am planning to be there on June 25th to meet you all. I've been researching darts for the last few years and over the past three months I have acquired 0.0.2 leucs and 0.0.3 tincs. This forum has been the best tool I could ever imagine in regards to husbandry, feeding, and vivarium building. I have sold and purchased a few things [plants, dry goods] with some of you attending and I look forward to meeting you and putting the faces to the screen names!
> 
> Travis,
> Gainesville, FL


Welcome to the hobby. See you in June.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

flapjax3000 said:


> If anyone one needs some extra mason jars for FF culturing let me know. I have about 3-4 extra cases. They go to whoever contacts me first for no charge.


Lee, 
If no one's spoken for the jars, I'll take one case of them (I need to flask some orchids--and mason jars are great!).


----------



## markpulawski

Lee does that mean your coming or are you sending them with James?


----------



## baita83

I will have some golden mantella tadpoles available for $2 each I do not know exactly how many I will have available so its first come first serve. Please send me a PM I don't want to transport them without someone to take them.


----------



## flapjax3000

markpulawski said:


> Lee does that mean your coming or are you sending them with James?


If I get my new job between now and the 25 then most likely I will not make it due to a 24 hour on, 24 hour off schedule. It looks like my notice for the job will also be last minute, so it is really making it hard to plan things. James may have a car load of my stuff to bring.


----------



## flapjax3000

RarePlantBroker said:


> Lee,
> If no one's spoken for the jars, I'll take one case of them (I need to flask some orchids--and mason jars are great!).



I have a case put back for you. If no one claims the rest I will give them all to you.


----------



## dom

ill snag a case off you if you dont mind. Can always use extra jars for FFs


----------



## flapjax3000

dom said:


> ill snag a case off you if you dont mind. Can always use extra jars for FFs



Sounds good. I make sure to get one to you.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Thanks Lee.

Let me know if I can send anything back your way!


----------



## eldalote2

Could anyone bring a hardy shingler plant species? The pics of the Marcgravia on that thread make me really want some. It will probably be used our crested gecko viv so lower humidity.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## james67

gotcha covered.

also i'd love to presell the man creek juvie im bringing, so shoot me a PM if your interested.

james


----------



## forestexotics

So the date is coming up quickly. If you havent rsvp me via e-mail or pm yet, I could really use a more accurate headcount....James...~

incase anyone was wondering....this meet is a week before my 27th birthday...so if anyone wants to bring fireworks, I wont complain. just kidding. the last thing i need is cops at my house and me explaining what a frog meet is....


----------



## markpulawski

frog meet is a major food group in central Florida


----------



## baita83

I have a friend who is looking for mossy frog _Theloderma corticale_ tadpoles if anyone might have these available at the meet please send me a pm


----------



## Paul G

I have many Cobalt (JL ExoticsXBill Wertz) & Azureus (Nabors Unrelated) tincs available right now. 2-4 months of age.
Let me know in advance if you are interested in any frogs.
I might have a couple F1 Powder Blues('97 import) & SI anthonyi ('08 German import from SNDF) by then too.

For the right trade I have tadpoles to trade as well....F1 Alanis, Saul Yellowback, SI anthonyi, Cobalts, Azureus, CB Powders, & F1 Powders. (Possibly Black bassleri & Citronellas by then as well)

Looking for:
Female Bastimentos pumilio, Almost any Ranitomeya, Yellow truncatus (all ages), Any galactonotus morph(s), CR/El Cope/Highland/Campana/Blue & Black auartus, Any trivatatta morph(s), Yellow or Chrome bassleri, Any pepperi morph, quinquevittatus, castaneoticus, & aurotaenia.


----------



## JimO

Paul G said:


> Looking for:
> Female Bastimentos pumilio, Almost any Ranitomeya, Yellow truncatus (all ages), Any galactonotus morph(s), CR/El Cope/Highland/Campana/Blue & Black auartus, Any trivatatta morph(s), Yellow or Chrome bassleri, Any pepperi morph, quinquevittatus, castaneoticus, & aurotaenia.


Paul,

I have five nominant variabilis out of the water. The two oldest are 7 weeks OOTW. By the meet I should have five or six more. I can't do a trade at this point because I've put a hefty downpayment on three black jeans froglets and am buying another trio of blue jeans, so I don't have room and my wife is nervous about what I'll come home with .

If you, or anyone else, are interested, let me know and I will set them aside for you.


----------



## markpulawski

I will bring several S Rayii runners for anyone that wants any.


----------



## pygmypiranha

I have a trio of Nabors line Azureus if anyone would like them.

The female is 3 years old. The two males are 2 years of age.

I am selling them all as a group. If you are interested cost is $150. Please let me know.

I will be trying to get them to the meeting, but it would be preferred if we can work something out prior to the meet-up as far as pick-up/drop-off.


A picture of the female and one of the males:


----------



## Reef_Haven

Alex,
PM sent about Azureus.


----------



## travisc

If anyone showing up at the meet has some banded leucs, please contact me. Thanks.


----------



## flapjax3000

I also have a 29 gallon tank available with a retro CFL fitted light (holds three CFL bulbs) for the meet. The living hinge for the glass top dried out and needs replacing, but other than that the tank is in perfect shape. I am asking 30 dollars for the tank and light.


----------



## Vinnner

So I have been reading this thread and really want to try and make it to this event. Im new to florida and would love to meet some fellow froggers down here. It looks like I may be able to attend as a coworker said they will cover for me.

If I come just wondering if anyone has any interest in a group of two unsexed mint terribs and two unsexed bakhuis. Each group has a tank i would provide with them. Also have 10 gal. verts just sitting around. For florida froggers ill do 10$ a tank, as they are. Let me know. 

Thanks

Vinny


----------



## forestexotics

what do you want for the terribilis?

either way, I hope you will make it.


----------



## JimO

It'll be worth the trip. We've got a great bunch of folks in Florida and SE Georgia. I might be interested in the bakhuis. Do you have a photo? Also, what size is the enclosure?


Vinnner said:


> So I have been reading this thread and really want to try and make it to this event. Im new to florida and would love to meet some fellow froggers down here. It looks like I may be able to attend as a coworker said they will cover for me.
> 
> If I come just wondering if anyone has any interest in a group of two unsexed mint terribs and two unsexed bakhuis. Each group has a tank i would provide with them. Also have 10 gal. verts just sitting around. For florida froggers ill do 10$ a tank, as they are. Let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Vinny


----------



## markpulawski

travisc said:


> If anyone showing up at the meet has some banded leucs, please contact me. Thanks.


Travis Sara breeds the banded's, check with her.


----------



## forestexotics

if there is anyone I havent given my address to yet, please pm me and I will send it to you..
BTW~ only 2 weeks till the meet. If you havent rsvp'd please do so soon.


----------



## Vinnner

For each set with tank I was looking to get 110$. The terribs are roughly 8 to 9 months oow. They are from under the canopy farms. The terribs come with a 20 long and the bakhuis come with a 20 high. Ill get pics up as soon as i leave work


----------



## pygmypiranha

*Selling all my gear*

I have this gear available for sale:

*Exo Terra Compact Light Fixtures*, All Used LESS THAN One Year:
PT2225 x 2 - $15 each
PT2226 x 1 - $20
PT2227 x 2 - $25 each
or all for $70


*MIST KING SYSTEMS* - Used over last year
Ultimate Misting System - all parts, used.
Starter System - all parts, used.

In addition to the parts from the above kits I purchased an additional Mist King Seconds Timer, dozens of feet of tubing, buckets already drilled for each system. I had also purchased two premium Double "L" Misting assembly and a single premium "L" misting assembly. Both systems I have are in working order.

I can always part out both systems, but I was hoping to sell it as a bundle for $250.



I also have a junglebox 20 gallon cage set-up that I have with the background and terrarium still inside. I'd be happy taking $20 for it.


In addition to those items I have an empty aquarium. I think it's a 29 gallon. You can have it for $10.


UNUSED 24" Aquarium Fluorescent light fixture (with bulb) and a used Fluorescent light fixture (similar size with bulb) $20.


I have a lot of water conditioning solutions, powder dust options for your feeding needs, pillow moss, dried leaves, coconut and mite spray. Call it a grab bag - you can have it all for $25.


PM me with all interested inquiries or reservations.


----------



## pygmypiranha

The azureus are sold. Thanks to all inquiries.


----------



## pygmypiranha

The Exo Terra fixtures are sold.


----------



## Vinnner

First pic is of the mint tank, second is the bakhuis tank.

Like to let the tanks go with frogs to make room for some new frogs and tanks!


----------



## markpulawski

I have 5 or 6 24" flourescent fixtures that were over my 20 gallon high tanks until I upgraded to HO T5's recently....FREE if anyone wants them. I am pretty sure they all work, bulbs are 6 - 8 months old.

Vinner love the stump in that 20 high.


----------



## baita83

I have a strange request for anyone living in south FL. I am looking for terrestrial snails that grow to about 3/4 of and inch to 1.5 inches. not particular on species but I would be interested in a group of the same species if anyone going to the meet could help please pm me.


----------



## eldalote2

baita83 said:


> I have a strange request for anyone living in south FL. I am looking for terrestrial snails that grow to about 3/4 of and inch to 1.5 inches. not particular on species but I would be interested in a group of the same species if anyone going to the meet could help please pm me.


Are you looking for something like the Rosy Wolf snail or a herbivorous snail? 

Odd requests get odd questions.

Edit: I see South Florida now, no wonder I don't know what you're talking about. Sorry!


----------



## baita83

I am looking for snails that can be used as feeders for uroplatus. I know you aren't supposed to move snails across state lines. If the rosy wolfs can survive on food other then other snails they would work. Any larger terrestrial snail i would be interested in


----------



## JimO

I am getting ready for the meet and need to go back through the thread one more time to make sure I list everything I've said I'd bring or buy.  I had said before that I could bring a couple of starter cultures for dwarf white and giant orange isos. I only remember one person (eladote2) who was interested. I can probably bring three of each total if anyone else is interested. I also have enough grays to put a dozen or so into a starter culture as well. My tropical micropods (aka purple isos) aren't producing as quickly, but they are slick. I'll at least bring some to show everyone. I'd be happy to swap for a plant cutting, tadpole, pack of Reese's, etc. If you don't have anything to trade, then just tell me what a great photographer I am and it's yours. I don't want to bring too many if I don't have any takers, so send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## flapjax3000

Jim I will take your Orange Iso's if you have extra. I have some stuff to trade or I will just throw you some cash. 

I have the purples as well, they seem to be breeding nicely despite being fairly infested with mites. Hopefully the mites do not bother them too much.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

JimO, I'll gladly buy or swap for some of the giant orange isopods. I've been searching for those for a while now.

I'll have some plants for swap/trade/sale.


----------



## flapjax3000

Jim, I will take some of your whites as well. I guess I forgot to say that in my first post. I should have some black springs as well, if you would like some. I will bring some for Al too, even though hes trying to get my Orange Isos.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

flapjax3000 said:


> Jim, I will take some of your whites as well. I guess I forgot to say that in my first post. I should have some black springs as well, if you would like some. I will bring some for Al too, even though hes trying to get my Orange Isos.


Lee, does this mean you'll be able to make it down?


----------



## flapjax3000

Looks like I will be able to make it. I have quite a bit of stuff to deliver and would prefer to do it in person.


----------



## baita83

Jim if you have any orange isos left I would be interested I can swap for a starter of dwarf whites.


----------



## eldalote2

I am still interested in the isos Jim.

I am bringing:

$5 Bean Beetles for Kevin and Sara. 

$5 Turkish Gliders for Lee, Sara, Ross. ------ I will be bringing about 10 cultures of each

0.0.3 cobalt froglets
1.0.0 azureiventris


Still looking for a female azureiventris.


----------



## Reef_Haven

I 'd like to buy about twenty FF containers with lids, 100 16oz deli containers for tads, and some java moss if anyone has any they can spare.


----------



## JimO

Lee and Al I have you both covered. That takes care of all the available cultures.


flapjax3000 said:


> Jim, I will take some of your whites as well. I guess I forgot to say that in my first post. I should have some black springs as well, if you would like some. I will bring some for Al too, even though hes trying to get my Orange Isos.


----------



## dom

Reef_Haven said:


> I 'd like to buy about twenty FF containers with lids, 100 16oz deli containers for tads, and some java moss if anyone has any they can spare.


I have about 50 or so of the ff lids that you can have if you would like them. I will bring them up. I switched over to Mason jars and coffee filters awhile ago and have had them for some time. 

super stoked on the meeting, the last one at JimO's was pretty sweet. Not to mention the amazing food!!


----------



## JimO

I bought far more of the containers than I need. I'll bring 20 to the meet for trade or cash for what I paid for them (bought a 100 pack from Josh's Frogs).
Do you have a tadpole or two you'd be willing to swap?


Reef_Haven said:


> I 'd like to buy about twenty FF containers with lids, 100 16oz deli containers for tads, and some java moss if anyone has any they can spare.


----------



## markpulawski

....purple dwarfs? Jim you raisen Oompa Loompa's now?


----------



## markpulawski

James I will have your Escudo, hope your tank is ready...and the fans. Dom and I should have 1 baby Escudo each from unrelated WC pairs, $250 for the both of them (Florida meet only).


----------



## JimO

Yes, but they're strictly for the Burmese Pythons.


markpulawski said:


> ....purple dwarfs? Jim you raisen Oompa Loompa's now?


----------



## dom

JimO said:


> Yes, but they're strictly for the Burmese Pythons.



come on now dont forget the retics


----------



## forestexotics

Alright boys n girls.... for anyone that has not rsvp'd yet, please do so..the meet is this coming weekend..there are a few of you that have made trade plans at the meet, but have yet to rsvp..it will help me with the food arrangements if you let me know your coming...otherwise you will have to watch everyone else enjoy the treats while you drool...

just kidding, of course you can have a taste, but it will help me out a ton if you let me know you will be there...

also, if you neede the address please pm me


----------



## travisc

Oh man. I am looking forward to this. I'll be outside in the morning chalking the lines in your front lawn for the Malaysian Driftwood throwing contest. 

In addition I am nearly done painting the wooden track for our fruit fly races which will follow immediately after. I incorporated a springtail long jump pit in the infield of it as well.

I've also almost perfected my Methyl Paraben cookie recipe and I think ya'll will love them. They seem to keep FOREVER!

Now that you all think I am thoroughly crazy, I look forward to meeting you all. Here's what I am really bringing...

-Stumps & Sticks
-Hydroton [4lb bags - 10 of them]
-Excelsior [Don't know how I want to measure this out yet]
-Maybe some tanks

The list may grow in a few days.


----------



## forestexotics

Im so down for the ff jump!


----------



## Paul G

I still have quite a few Cobalts left and a limited amount of Azureus and Powder Blues.
For the right trade I have some Sapasoa/Black A. bassleri. (FL meet only)
Also a Citronella male for sale or trade. (FL meet only)

Looking for 10-15 producing wingless melano cultures if anybody has some.
Also looking for springtails and 1-2 fresh or producing hydei culture(s).
Female Bastimentos pumilio wanted as well.


----------



## james67

markpulawski said:


> James I will have your Escudo, hope your tank is ready...and the fans. Dom and I should have 1 baby Escudo each from unrelated WC pairs, $250 for the both of them (Florida meet only).


mark, the male connectors are on the fans correct? yes they will be ready for the meet. 

james


----------



## JimO

travisc said:


> -Maybe some tanks
> 
> The list may grow in a few days.


I'll take one Sherman and one of those huge Super Tiger tanks with the 88mm cannon. I like the vintage tanks better than the modern varieties.


----------



## JimO

Paul,

I could make up about 8 melano cultures tomorrow, but they won't be producing for a week or so after the meet, if you're interested.

Jim

BTW - what about iso races? I have some pretty fast greys.



Paul G said:


> I still have quite a few Cobalts left and a limited amount of Azureus and Powder Blues.
> For the right trade I have some Sapasoa/Black A. bassleri. (FL meet only)
> Also a Citronella male for sale or trade. (FL meet only)
> 
> Looking for 10-15 producing wingless melano cultures if anybody has some.
> Also looking for springtails and 1-2 fresh or producing hydei culture(s).
> Female Bastimentos pumilio wanted as well.


----------



## travisc

JimO said:


> BTW - what about iso races? I have some pretty fast greys.


All entrants are subject to performance enhancing dusted supplements.

BTW, that kinda sucks because I was told the other day that 30 cultures for 10 froglets was "a bit overboard" [thanks Eldalote2]. So I euthanized 25 of them......GOD! RIP lil' buggers.


----------



## Paul G

Jim,

Sounds good to me. They should be doing pretty good by next Sunday. I just need to kickstart production as I have over 90+ adults and subadults let alone froglets and nobody is offering live arrival on shipping in the current temps.

I've wanted to get some isos but I have not bothered to look at how to keep them so thats why I haven't got any yet.

Let me know how much you want for everything. Did you end up trading that Man Creek?



JimO said:


> Paul,
> 
> I could make up about 8 melano cultures tomorrow, but they won't be producing for a week or so after the meet, if you're interested.
> 
> Jim
> 
> BTW - what about iso races? I have some pretty fast greys.


----------



## JimO

I still have the Mancreeks and have finally sorted out the gender. I have a female ready to burst with eggs, a male that just started calling today, and a submissive male that had buried itself in the leaf litter next to the glass. By the time I found him, he was skin and bones and nearly dead. But, I put him in a temp container and to my surprise, when I offerred FFs the next morning, he started eating. He's the best looking one of the bunch. I really hope I can save him.



Paul G said:


> Jim,
> 
> Sounds good to me. They should be doing pretty good by next Sunday. I just need to kickstart production as I have over 90+ adults and subadults let alone froglets and nobody is offering live arrival on shipping in the current temps.
> 
> I've wanted to get some isos but I have not bothered to look at how to keep them so thats why I haven't got any yet.
> 
> Let me know how much you want for everything. Did you end up trading that Man Creek?


----------



## flapjax3000

I just wanted to confirm that I will be making it down on Saturday. Sara, if you need me to bring some beer/food just let me know. No personal guests of my own, but James and his girlfriend are riding down with me.


----------



## Vinnner

Just seeing if there is any interest in the 0.0.2 mints or the 0.0.2 bakhuis?

PM me

Thanks

Vinny


----------



## baita83

i am sure the answer is somewhere in the many pages of responses but what time is does the meet start?


----------



## Paul G

Vinnner said:


> Just seeing if there is any interest in the 0.0.2 mints or the 0.0.2 bakhuis?
> 
> PM me
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Vinny


How old are the mints & whats the lineage? Thanks.



baita83 said:


> i am sure the answer is somewhere in the many pages of responses but what time is does the meet start?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## JimO

Do you still enough Mantellas left for me to buy three from you?



baita83 said:


> list of frogs I can bring if there is interest:
> 
> 0.0.15 golden mantellas 4 month ootw
> 1.0 pumilio basti orange f1 from SNDF 09 line
> 
> I may have some crested geckos to bring as well
> 
> I am looking for a female pumilio cristobal


----------



## Vinnner

The mints are from under the canopy farms and will be 10 months oow on june 29


----------



## JimO

I have some non-frog items that I am willing to sell/trade.

One medium-sized black rat snake from NC ($5 to covered what my son has spent on mice)

One rough green snake (eating crickets - also $5)

And since there are a number of gun hobbyists in the group, I have 800+ rounds (between 40 and 45 boxes) of Tula (Russian-made steel-cased) .223 ammo that my AR does not like. ($4.50 per box of 20).


----------



## randommind

I have a little box of supplies and various items I would like to offer up for trade:
1- pack of 5 Indian Almond Leaves
10- black film cans w/ suction cups
1- Repashy calcium + 5.3 oz jar
1- Repashy superpig 4oz pouch
Vol. 1 & 2 of "Bri-Bri" The European Froggers Journal

I would like to trade all of the above for some thumbnail tads, preferably Variabilis. However, feel free to PM me with any other frog/tad offers you may have.


Also, if anyone happens to be in the market for some car audio equipment I have some quality speakers and boxes I can let go for cheap.


----------



## markpulawski

What do you want for the 2 Bri Bri journals?


----------



## dom

markpulawski said:


> What do you want for the 2 Bri Bri journals?



Back off mark they are mine!


How much do you want for them ?


----------



## randommind

markpulawski said:


> What do you want for the 2 Bri Bri journals?





dom said:


> Back off mark they are mine!
> 
> 
> How much do you want for them ?



I might just toss them in the air, sit back and enjoy the rumble.

Seriously though, I would like to hold off on selling just the Journals for now and see if I get any trade offers for some tads or maybe even a little credit towards some tads/froglets for all the supplies and Journals.


----------



## dom

randommind said:


> I might just toss them in the air, sit back and enjoy the rumble.


there would be no rumble, mark would just sit on me


----------



## JimO

Hehehehehe. Not only are both journals already in my possession, but I have lots of variabilis tads - MWUHAHAHAHA!!! They're mine - ALL MINE!!!

Actually, I've already read them and don't need more books scattered around. Besides Wes, you know I'll fix you up with variabilis. I'd rather wait until they're froglets because I'm getting some with SLS. If you're real nice, and have an extra basti froglet hopping around, we could work out a trade.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

JimO said:


> I have some non-frog items that I am willing to sell/trade.
> 
> One medium-sized black rat snake from NC ($5 to covered what my son has spent on mice)
> 
> One rough green snake (eating crickets - also $5)
> 
> And since there are a number of gun hobbyists in the group, I have 800+ rounds (between 40 and 45 boxes) of Tula (Russian-made steel-cased) .223 ammo that my AR does not like. ($4.50 per box of 20).


Jim,

I'm interested in the .223. I'm willing to bet the Russian stuff will work in my Rom. .223 AK-74....


----------



## Paul G

Anyone have any used tanks they want to get rid of?
(especially 10gals, 20 longs and talls, 29s, and 18X18X18s)


----------



## JimO

Great! It's yours.


RarePlantBroker said:


> Jim,
> 
> I'm interested in the .223. I'm willing to bet the Russian stuff will work in my Rom. .223 AK-74....


----------



## flapjax3000

Paul G said:


> Anyone have any used tanks they want to get rid of?
> (especially 10gals, 20 longs and talls, 29s, and 18X18X18s)


I have an extra ten vert and a 29 gallon with a cfl light fixture. I am bringing them down so you can check it out and see if you would like it.


----------



## markpulawski

Paul I also have a 10 you can have, I have a couple of the 5 gallon tanks with the sliding screen top if anyone wants them.

So bummed about the journals but you snooze, you lose.....I was so ready to trade my pair of Red Frog Beach Basti's for them to.


----------



## randommind

markpulawski said:


> So bummed about the journals but you snooze, you lose.....I was so ready to trade my pair of Red Frog Beach Basti's for them to.


No need to be bummed Mark, they WERE still available...but now it looks like I just traded them for my dream frogs!

..............oh, if only it were that easy.


----------



## JimO

Now that's a different kettle of fish! Possesson is 9/10ths of the law you know! Mark, I'll take that trade and compensate Wes fairly.  JC.

If you do ever decide to sell or trade those frogs, Wes and I might have to wrestle over them. He's got youth, strength, and agility on his side, but I have, well, let's see, actually, not much unless I can pin him down and sit on him. I can't even claim to be better looking or smarter. DANG!


markpulawski said:


> Paul I also have a 10 you can have, I have a couple of the 5 gallon tanks with the sliding screen top if anyone wants them.
> 
> So bummed about the journals but you snooze, you lose.....I was so ready to trade my pair of Red Frog Beach Basti's for them to.


----------



## JimO

I think that some folks are very confused about what we are getting together to do on Saturday. Someone asked if they could come to our frog meat and wondered if they had to bring their own frog legs for the grill.

I've actually threatened to do that for the past two meats, uh, I mean meets. There is a store that sells frog legs here. Would anyone be offended if I brought some or some rabbit? They're both great with a little Sweet Baby Rays on them.


----------



## JimO

Over the past week many of my springtail cultures have been going anaerobic and crashing. Does anyone have a producing culture or two you could bring to the meet that I could buy or trade for? I have some pumilio froglets to feed.


----------



## flapjax3000

I think I can put together a decent spring culture for you Jim. It will be the tropical whites.


----------



## dom

markpulawski said:


> Paul I also have a 10 you can have, I have a couple of the 5 gallon tanks with the sliding screen top if anyone wants them.
> 
> So bummed about the journals but you snooze, you lose.....I was so ready to trade my pair of Red Frog Beach Basti's for them to.



ill take those 5s with screens off you!


----------



## JimO

Thanks Lee. I think I can scrounge up something to trade or just give you a few bucks. Would you like a "mo pepper please" or "tiger cub" brom pup or two? The attached picture is from Mark when he bought them. He picked up a potted specimen of each for me as well and they still have quite a few pups after I've used what I need.











flapjax3000 said:


> I think I can put together a decent spring culture for you Jim. It will be the tropical whites.


----------



## Paul G

flapjax3000 said:


> I have an extra ten vert and a 29 gallon with a cfl light fixture. I am bringing them down so you can check it out and see if you would like it.





markpulawski said:


> Paul I also have a 10 you can have, I have a couple of the 5 gallon tanks with the sliding screen top if anyone wants them.
> 
> So bummed about the journals but you snooze, you lose.....I was so ready to trade my pair of Red Frog Beach Basti's for them to.


Coolness. Let me know how much you guys want for the tanks.


----------



## Paul G

dom said:


> ill take those 5s with screens off you!


Didn't see this....You win this one Dom. lol


----------



## flapjax3000

JimO said:


> Thanks Lee. I think I can scrounge up something to trade or just give you a few bucks. Would you like a "mo pepper please" or "tiger cub" brom pup or two? The attached picture is from Mark when he bought them. He picked up a potted specimen of each for me as well and they still have quite a few pups after I've used what I need.
> 
> View attachment 20012


No worries, I was just going to bring one down for you.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Just a quick note for those of you planning to bring frogs to and/or from the meeting, and haven't transported frogs in a FL summer:

Temps in the car can easily reach 120F+, and it takes a while for your air conditioner to cool the interior to the proper temps. I usually bring an extra cooler, and a re-usable freezer gel block that I wrap in a towel to keep the cold from direct contact with any frog container. Using a collapsible bag-type cooler and a towel-wrapped ice block, I've been able to keep the interior of a cooler at 70F for over 6 hours while the interior temperature of my vehicle reached 128F (thermometer was out of the sun). To date, I've never lost a frog due to summer temps--even with 3 hour+ car rides in July/August.

Oh, and if you stop for a rest break or meal on the way--nobody asks if you bring a cooler bag into a restaurant...


----------



## markpulawski

I need a couple of just starting to produce or soon will FF cultures, I will trade some empty jars for them (I hate to lose my mason jars as well).
Also does anyone have a pot of snake plant they want to come off of, I am getting a pair of P.Guimbeaui tomorrow?


----------



## james67

i MIGHT be able to get some sansevieria from the gf but we'll see. i'd love a producing CX or two mark and will bring a bunch of empty jars for you.

call me about the connectors and i'll get your fans wired up. 

james


----------



## Vinnner

Have two ten gal verts if anyone wants them, both have kitty litter clay backgrounds. One is planted and seeded the other is just background and substrate. Both free!

Also still have the two 0.0.2 bakhuis if anyone is interested. Possible trade for two imis or another thumb? 

Let me know thanks!

Vinny


----------



## dom

markpulawski said:


> I need a couple of just starting to produce or soon will FF cultures, I will trade some empty jars for them (I hate to lose my mason jars as well).
> Also does anyone have a pot of snake plant they want to come off of, I am getting a pair of P.Guimbeaui tomorrow?


I have two mason cultures I made sunday if you want, I use the wide mouth mason jars, so just trade jar for jar


----------



## james67

james67 said:


> i MIGHT be able to get some sansevieria from the gf but we'll see. i'd love a producing CX or two mark and will bring a bunch of empty jars for you.
> 
> call me about the connectors and i'll get your fans wired up.
> 
> james


sorry i misread your post mark, you need cultures  

james


----------



## Paul G

Vinnner said:


> Have two ten gal verts if anyone wants them, both have kitty litter clay backgrounds. One is planted and seeded the other is just background and substrate. Both free!
> 
> Also still have the two 0.0.2 bakhuis if anyone is interested. Possible trade for two imis or another thumb?
> 
> Let me know thanks!
> 
> Vinny


Vinny, I'll take the verts if nobody else is super interested. I need a lot of tanks.


----------



## Vinnner

They are yours paul


----------



## JimO

Excuse the dumb question, but what are CXs?


james67 said:


> i'd love a producing CX or two mark and will bring a bunch of empty jars for you.


----------



## randommind

JimO said:


> Excuse the dumb question, but what are CXs?


CXs = Cultures


----------



## Vinnner

Was just cleaning out my pms and deleted the address to the meet by accident. Could someone please send me a pm with it.

Thanks


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Mark,

Shoot me a PM on what size viv you're putting the Sansevieria into--and if you have a preference for lighter or darker foliage. I have about 8-10 species that are big enough to divide now.


----------



## Reef_Haven

Anyone have any interest in checking any fecals at the meet? I'll bring the stereo microscope if so.


----------



## Paul G

Still have some more frogs for sale or trade.... (trade:frogs for frogs)
Many Cobalts, A few Powder Blues, A few Azureus, A calling male Citronella, and 5 black/Sapasoa A . bassleri. (I might have a few 'SI' E. anthonyi ready...need to check)


----------



## markpulawski

Al I have a 36" screen tank outside I am going to put the geckos into, the last time I kept gex I put a pot of snake plant in each enclosure and they did great. I have several pots but just simple plastic one works best, 7 or 8 leaves would give them decent cover.




RarePlantBroker said:


> Mark,
> 
> Shoot me a PM on what size viv you're putting the Sansevieria into--and if you have a preference for lighter or darker foliage. I have about 8-10 species that are big enough to divide now.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

markpulawski said:


> Al I have a 36" screen tank outside I am going to put the geckos into, the last time I kept gex I put a pot of snake plant in each enclosure and they did great. I have several pots but just simple plastic one works best, 7 or 8 leaves would give them decent cover.


Okay. I'll bring you divisions of 2-3 different varieties--stuff you won't see every day....


----------



## eldalote2

I have a confirmed male intermedius that I would like to trade/sell and I am looking for a female. 

Tarlton line, over 8 months old. 

PM me if interested.


----------



## JimO

I have probably 200 gallons of southern live oak leaf litter that a friend gave me when his kids raked his lawn. I know for a fact that they don't use any chemicals, not even fertilizer. They eat all organic food and are pretty anti-chemical about everything. I can't use the material because it has grass clippings in it along with other leaves, acorns, twigs, spanish moss, etc. (I never sell leaves with grass clippings because most folks associate grass with chemicals). It's probably 70% live oak leaves. When he offered me the leaves, I was going to collect them myself because I've gotten hand skimming the freshly fallen leaves off the surface down to a science. Instead, he had his kids rake it. I didn't have the heart to tell him that I couldn't use the stuff.

Anyway, my point is that it is perfectly good leaf litter if you don't mind picking out the occasional candy wrapper, wad of spanish moss, or large twig. Let me know if you want any and I'll bring as much as you can take. The rest will go into my compost heap, after I've gotten some for my vivs, of course.


----------



## purpletang33

Hi everybody. Looking forward to tomorrow's meet! Does anyone have a producing melano ff culture or two? With these high temps, I can't get any through the mail!


----------



## Vinnner

what time does this start tomorrow? i looked through but could not find the answer.

Thanks

Vinny


----------



## purpletang33

Vinnner said:


> what time does this start tomorrow? i looked through but could not find the answer.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Vinny


I was told "1-ish"


----------



## travisc

Subtract $20 off anything in this ad and I will bring it down. Pre-orders only. Click on the link below.

STUMPS & STICKS


----------



## RarePlantBroker

travisc said:


> Subtract $20 off anything in this ad and I will bring it down. Pre-orders only. Click on the link below.
> 
> STUMPS & STICKS


I'll take stump #20...getting ready to re-do a 75 gallon...


----------



## JimO

Sent a PM for #14.


----------



## Paul G

Paul G said:


> Still have some more frogs for sale or trade.... (trade:frogs for frogs)
> Many Cobalts, A few Powder Blues, A few Azureus, A calling male Citronella, and 5 black/Sapasoa A . bassleri. (I might have a few 'SI' E. anthonyi ready...need to check)


I will be bringing frogs for Alasdair & Angela for sure.
Most of the frogs above are still available. If anyone wants something let me know sometime before tomorrow morning. Thanks.
Powder Blues and Azureus are out. Lots of nice 3 1/2-4 month old Cobalts.


----------



## JimO

What a great meet!!! Thanks everyone for your generosity and for the laughs. I wish we could do this more often. I always come away with new friends and new frogs.

A big thanks to Sara and her family and friends who put it all together. The food was outstanding. I loved the mango dip - again.

Mark - I'm glad to hear that you put a stop to the Frankenhistostein experiments.


----------



## dom

Had a blast, thank you for the hospitality!! Good seeing everyone and meeting new people!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## james67

thanks again to everyone! it was a really fun meet.

jsmes


----------



## markpulawski

Thanks Sara for the hospitality, it was great meeting everyone. Angela you should start a business and call it "Ladybug". Al thanks for the amazing snake plant, those plants blow me away, can't wait to get them in pots today.

Sent from my toaster oven using tapatalk


----------



## baita83

thank you Sara for your hospitality and thank you everyone else for the new friends (animal and human) and the good time I can't wait for next time


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Thank you again, Sara. It was a great get-together. Amazing how the "FL group" has grown over the last year! 

As always, there were some beautiful frogs available, and one or two plants.... 

It was especially nice to see that Jim and I aren't the only "old guys" with frogs down here...


----------



## markpulawski

james67 said:


> thanks again to everyone! it was a really fun meet.
> 
> jsmes


James that Escudo make it home OK?


----------



## SuspensefulSteve

It was nice meeting you all even though I don't currently keep any frogs at the moment. Uroplatus is more my thing, but all of you were extremely nice and fun to be around. Thanks for the hospitality and I can't wait until next time.


----------



## Knowledge

Just want to say thank you Sara for another successful dart frog meet! 

Also thanx to all for making it fun and enjoyable. Sara looking forward to next years 3rd annual meet! 

Shout out to all of the South Dart Froggers who were there, Deuces!!!


----------



## travisc

Thanks to you for hosting a very nice meet yesterday! Nice to meet all of you guys and finally put faces to screen names!

-Travis


----------



## james67

it got here fine and is doing really well. 

thanks again everyone i really enjoyed the chance to talk frogs and drink too much on a saturday afternoon 

james


----------



## Vinnner

Awesome meet and finally able to put faces with names! Had a blast meeting everyone and much thanks to sara for hosting this!

Looking forward to next year!

thanks everyone


----------



## JimO

LMAO! I gotta get me one of them.

For me it's usually - ILnl llsp owneleehn.

Sent from my iPhone using some stupid tiny keyboard with letters so small that I hit four or five with each key stroke.



markpulawski said:


> Sent from my toaster oven using tapatalk


----------



## flapjax3000

Sara thank you for the meet and I look forward to future ones. 

Lee


----------



## JimO

I would also like to add that Sara could make a fortune opening a BBQ joint and just selling that pulled pork. It's the best I've ever tasted - seriously.


----------



## Paul G

Thanks to Sara and everybody for a great meeting. 
I'm glad everyone enjoyed the potato salad.

Thanks to Vinny, Lee, & Mark for the tanks...it was fun gettting that many tanks into our Hyundai. 
Thanks to Alasdair, Jim, Lee/James, & Sean and for the feeders, plants, and frog.


----------



## JimO

Oh, man, I forgot to mention the potato salad. It was better than my Mom's (God rest her soul). Next time we get together, I'll trade some auratus tads for a quart or two of it.



Paul G said:


> Thanks to Sara and everybody for a great meeting.
> I'm glad everyone enjoyed the potato salad.
> 
> Thanks to Vinny, Lee, & Mark for the tanks...it was fun gettting that many tanks into our Hyundai.
> Thanks to Alasdair, Jim, Lee/James, & Sean and for the feeders, plants, and frog.


----------



## forestexotics

Thank you to everyone for coming, we had a great time. I also wanted to thank everyone for rsvping..James.... ~
Deff. plan on making this an annual thing..
Thanks Baita...cant remember real name.. for the addition, 
mark, for the addition
Al, for the plants
angie for the culture..
and thank you everyone again for helping make this a great success.

BTW..how do I feed out the bean beetles?


----------



## JimO

forestexotics said:


> BTW..how do I feed out the bean beetles?


 Take Angela's advice and get someone to help. I tried it by myself today and wish I had a video of it. I looked like one of the three stooges. There were beetles all over the dining room table. It took me a while to collect them all.

It was hysterical watching my frogs eat them. They went right for them, but seemed very surprised when they got the first one. Some spit the first one out and snapped it up again. They kind of paused and smacked their lips a few times and then decided they liked them and dove in.


----------



## randommind

I had a great time meeting and talking with everyone. Thank you Sara for opening up you home to all of us. Looking forward to the next time we have another get together.

Here you go Sara and Jim....
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/69136-new-bean-beatles.html


----------



## markpulawski

....I just wished there had been something really cool to steal.....the neatest thing there was the snake plant I got from Al, the durn thing looks like it has horns instead of leaves.
I 2nd the pork/potato salad, both were great.


----------



## JimO

I was so clumsy that when I was looking at James's begonia, one of the rhizomes (with roots and leaves) just fell right off. Despite my clumsiness, he let me keep it. Maybe I need to be clumsy more often when handling plants that others are buying. 

Thanks for the cutting James. I'll mail you a decent rhizome cutting from the one from which you gave me leaves in December, since yours died. I have two healthy plants from those two leaves. Can you give me the names of both species when you get a minute?


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

I had a blast at the meet. Thanks everyone, especially thanks to Sara for hosting. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Reef_Haven

Great meeting everyone. Picked up some nice frogs, tads and new feeders.
Thank you Sara for having us. Really liked the Red Triv tank!
Nice meeting your family and friends too, glad they were able to put up with us.


----------



## james67

jim: its either "china doll" or "winky's chocolate chip" i cant remember but a quick search should tell you which it is.

sarah: sorry again! i swear i PM'd you but upon returning home and checking my sent PMs i realized that it didnt get to you. 

jim and sarah:

bean beetles can be fed out most easily by (appearantly as ive yet to actually try it myself) taking 2 plastic deli cup lids.on the first remove the fiber covering the holes. on the second cut the entire center of the lid out. the two pieces are then glued together so that they face away from each other. the culture gets one side and an empty deli cup gets the other. the beetles always climb upwards so they climb into the empty cup which is removed and fed out.

ive been meaning to try this for awhile and i'll do so soon and post results. 

james


----------



## eldalote2

JimO said:


> Take Angela's advice and get someone to help. I tried it by myself today and wish I had a video of it. I looked like one of the three stooges. There were beetles all over the dining room table. It took me a while to collect them all.
> 
> It was hysterical watching my frogs eat them. They went right for them, but seemed very surprised when they got the first one. Some spit the first one out and snapped it up again. They kind of paused and smacked their lips a few times and then decided they liked them and dove in.


I can just imagine Jim. At first everything was cool because they play dead, and then... Oooh and then...

Here is a good bean beetle website for all of you wanting to know the scientific side of them 

BeanBeetles.org/A Handbook on Bean Beetles: Laboratory Methods


Mark, you forgot your baby beardies. Don't worry, I will send them and the bill in the mail this week. 

Sara, Thank you for inviting us, we had a really great time. I am definitely looking forward to next years meet. I would love to have one at my apartment but it is way too small to fit everyone.


----------



## JimO

That's a brilliant idea on the beetles. The Keystone Cops method I used is probably funny to watch, but I don't recommend it.

The small begonia, from which you were so generous as to let me keep the rhizome that "fell" off, had a label, I think. Is it one of those you referred to?


james67 said:


> jim: its either "china doll" or "winky's chocolate chip" i cant remember but a quick search should tell you which it is.
> 
> sarah: sorry again! i swear i PM'd you but upon returning home and checking my sent PMs i realized that it didnt get to you.
> 
> jim and sarah:
> 
> bean beetles can be fed out most easily by (appearantly as ive yet to actually try it myself) taking 2 plastic deli cup lids.on the first remove the fiber covering the holes. on the second cut the entire center of the lid out. the two pieces are then glued together so that they face away from each other. the culture gets one side and an empty deli cup gets the other. the beetles always climb upwards so they climb into the empty cup which is removed and fed out.
> 
> ive been meaning to try this for awhile and i'll do so soon and post results.
> 
> james


----------



## JimO

Dang, if I'd known that Mark hadn't bought all four of the dragons, I'd have picked one up. 

Mark - I'll give you $5 for one of the big dragons when you send me the froglets.

Any time you need more flies, just let me know. Just stop leaving your flies open. It's embarassing...



eldalote2 said:


> Mark, you forgot your baby beardies. Don't worry, I will send them and the bill in the mail this week.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Jim,

The five-finger Begonia chunk was one called "Forest Shadows".

James,

You and Lee missed two gallon ziploc's of plant cuttings. I sent it home with someone else after you left.... If you need any of that stuff right away, let me know and I'll mail some other cuttings to you.

Sara,

I think I left another plant at your house--in a 1-gallon pot, dark-green leaves with a bright splash down the middle of the leaf. The plant is a cultivated form of Leea guineensis. Consider it a gift. It likes shade, and needs to be watered at least 2x a week (prefers 3-4). It will get to be about 12' tall unchecked...but can be kept as a house plant. It will bloom when it gets a little larger with pink to orange flowers. It is cold sensitive, and will need protection from frost.


----------



## james67

yea, i realized that about 3 hours into the drive back  

james


----------



## dom

james67 said:


> yea, i realized that about 3 hours into the drive back
> 
> james


it was only three hours, you should have just came back for round 2


----------



## markpulawski

Angela 1 important question I forgot to ask you...and i am sure was burning on everyone's mind, what the hell is eldalote?...and i apologize if that's your last name.


----------



## eldalote2

Hahaha ok, time for me to tell you how much of a nerd I am. 

I was (still am) a HUGE Tolkien fan in middle school and Eldalote is my elvish name and was my email address until I had to grow up and start applying for jobs, then it got changed.

Looks like its time to get a new sign in name for everything now.


----------



## JimO

I believe that my Elvish name is either Imadote or Uradote, I can't remember which.


eldalote2 said:


> Hahaha ok, time for me to tell you how much of a nerd I am.
> 
> I was (still am) a HUGE Tolkien fan in middle school and Eldalote is my elvish name and was my email address until I had to grow up and start applying for jobs, then it got changed.
> 
> Looks like its time to get a new sign in name for everything now.


----------



## Paul G

My ex used her elvish name everywhere online. She even signed a check by accident with the name once.

I used to be gothaicus on here but was tired of the questions and connotations. It was a screename I made up and used online from when I was a teenager. lol
Then again most people see the Metaluna Mutant (from This Island Earth 1955) as my avatar and probably think..."what is that?"



eldalote2 said:


> Hahaha ok, time for me to tell you how much of a nerd I am.
> 
> I was (still am) a HUGE Tolkien fan in middle school and Eldalote is my elvish name and was my email address until I had to grow up and start applying for jobs, then it got changed.
> 
> Looks like its time to get a new sign in name for everything now.


----------



## markpulawski

my elvish name is..... whoshkanushkinboobin


----------



## eldalote2

Actually Mark, your elvish name would be Amrod Léralondë and your hobbit name would be 
Milo Goodbody of Brockenborings.

I am pretty sure that if you combined your elvish and hobbit name and added an R, then you would get your Chippendale name, Ramrod Goodbody.




Also, I am glad to see other people have researched their elvish names besides me.


----------



## dom

eldalote2 said:


> Hahaha ok, time for me to tell you how much of a nerd I am.



you collect frogs, and breed bugs... already knew you were a nerd 


my elvish name is
Eruheran


----------



## eldalote2

Oh good, so it's not a secret here. 

The people at my office really thought I was odd when I brought in a dead Hercules beetle I found in the parking lot. I just really wished it were alive.


----------



## JimO

Did anyone get this? Those aren't Elvish names - Imadote (I'm a dote) and Uradote (Your a dote). 

There's a Scottish guy I work with who claims his Elvish name is Phil Mckrakkin. 


JimO said:


> I believe that my Elvish name is either Imadote or Uradote, I can't remember which.


----------



## eldalote2

They are from an online Elvish name generator. It's still funny.


----------



## travisc

These are my names. I also have a +2 dagger against orcs and a +4 saving throw against goblin breath.

Link: ELVEN NAME GENERATOR
Elven Name
Orodreth Celebrindal

Link: HOBBIT NAME GENERATOR
Hobbit Name
Moro Bumbleroot of Fair Downs

We should probably close the books on this thread before it gets way off track? Any people near me have Mint terribilis froglets? Well, any size for that matter -- would prefer froglets only because of cost. --- no adult proven trios or anything.

Sincerely,
Moro Bumbleroot of Fair Downs [he-he... sounds like a race horse]


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

I prefer the prison b*tch name generator. I've been told my name was pretty accurate, lol.


----------



## markpulawski

I tried it and my elvish name came out Tank Murdock...did I do something wrong?


----------



## dom

markpulawski said:


> I tried it and my elvish name came out Tank Murdock...did I do something wrong?


Can an oger have an elf name?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimO

Middle Earth has trolls, not ogers. And I don't think the Elves gave names to cave trolls. 


dom said:


> Can an oger have an elf name?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## eldalote2

I love where this thread is going. 

Anyone read Salvatore?


----------



## JimO

Not me. But I have read D-Day, Band of Brothers, and The Pacific in the last few months.

BTW - do you still have those dragons? I have a friend who runs a pet store and he might be interested. How much for the group if I can pick up?

I just can't let my son see them or we'll end up keeping one. But, of course, after this thread, it would have to be named Smaug.



eldalote2 said:


> I love where this thread is going.
> 
> Anyone read Salvatore?


----------



## markpulawski

OK so I tried it again...this time it came out Langolier Scrotumrot...I give up.


----------



## JimO

Is that your name or a condition?


markpulawski said:


> OK so I tried it again...this time it came out Langolier Scrotumrot...I give up.


----------



## JimO

My Elivish name stinks. It sounds like I have a severe speech impediment - it's Mwllyra Peredhil. How do you pronounce Mwll?

So I am Mumble Peredhil!!! Tada!


----------



## markpulawski

After thinking about it I realize Whooshkanushkinboobin just does not sing so I am changing it to Whooshnushkaboobin, moving forward I would appreciate any addressing me to use that name...


----------



## james67

it sounds norwegian mark. i mean huushnuskaboobin

james


----------



## markpulawski

james67 said:


> it sounds norwegian mark. i mean huushnuskaboobin
> 
> james


Look James I been bakin cookies in tree all GD day so pleease stay on point...actually I may come up next week and help you wrestle that snake into submission.


----------



## james67

nice! the escudos are both in the permanent enclosure as of about 2 minutes ago. woohoo! its a tropical beach viv  with shoreline and all!

james


----------

